# Mountain Lions in Michigan/Fur Fish Game



## Askel (Oct 27, 2000)

Just wanted to let you know if you have not seen the latest Fur Fish Game they have an excellent article on the current existence of Mountain Lions or I guess cougars as there called in the midwest in the U.P.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

This topic has come up alot latley in many michigan magazines. Thier existance seems like it could prevail with time. I hope to get more information in the future.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

Can anybody tell me where I can find some more articles on the subject, I all ready read the one in Fur Fish & Game, one from the Detroit Free Press, and one in Michigan Outdoor News.

Also, in many of the articles they keep saying they don't have the South American bloodlines so they are probably wild, North American cougars, but Thursday I was talking to a DNR officer at the Sport Fishing & Travel Show in Grand Rapids, and they still think they are North American, but were still just taken as pets from out west. Who knows, but this whole thing is pretty neat and interesting if you ask me!!!!!!!


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

A friend of my dad's hunts and has property in the Iron River area. He knows a local couple who watched a female and her 2 cubs play every day in their pasture for an entire summer. That was 7 years ago.


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

A Grand Rapids TV news broadcast (woodtv) showed a home video last week of a possible cougar in the area. The video was of poor quality but I could not rule out a cat, seen them out west. I haven't seen any follow up on the reports yet. Let you know if I do.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Try this link:

http://cheboygannews.com/archives/index.inn?loc=detail&doc=/2001/December/03-331-news1.txt


This one is from the lower peninsula.


----------

